# Authors for anthology related to climate/environment/eco-fiction



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 6, 2017)

I am looking for authors to join me in making an anthology to be published this year (2017).

It is 30 years since the Brundtland report (Our Common Future, UN WCED) was published, and I would like to commemorate that by compiling a series of short stories.

My thought is – how far have we gotten since the first global work on climate change and environmental degradation made it to the global agenda? And what will the world will look like in another 30 years?

So my idea is to present a collection of stories from 2047, where the theme is around what you as an author think the planet will look like - knowing what we know about climate change and environmental degradation today.

I do not want to set any “direction” for the work – but I believe stories that can make people think about their choices today are powerful. And I don’t believe in “apocalyptic” type stories about the future; there should be room for hope – for all generations.

Depending on how many authors are interested, we can contribute with 1-3 stories each.

If you are interested, send me a message. Hope to hear from many of you!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 6, 2017)

So, shall I be the awkward one... 

any payment? What distribution will there be? Who selects the stories and on what basis? What rights are you seeking?


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 6, 2017)

I might be interested; but like Jo says, need details...


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 6, 2017)

I know - I had thought about the need to clarify all those things - but thought I would keep it simple first time round.

I do not have any experience in this - so any advice and help is welcomed! 

I don't have any money to pay anyone. But I can try to get a sponsor to help pay with the cost of setting up the book etc. 

And of couse - we need to think about whether we want to make only an ebook, or do we also want to print it? But then I don't really know how to get it out in the world - but maybe we can find a partner for that?

About selection - I don't expect there to be hundreds of stories to choose from - so I had thought anyone who wanted to write a story could be part of the anthology - is that too naive? But within the frame of the world in 2047 where climate change and environmental degradation are key to the story.

Regarding rights I need advice - what are the possible models?

I know I'm green to all of this - but I really think its important. I am passionate about getting an anthology like this out in the world - so I'm sure I can make it happen!

But please do point out any potential pitfalls etc.


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 6, 2017)

Tanja Bisgaard said:


> And of couse - we need to think about whether we want to make only an ebook, or do we also want to print it?



I think the best way -and cheapest - is Createspace and Kindle.



Tanja Bisgaard said:


> About selection - I don't expect there to be hundreds of stories to choose from - so I had thought anyone who wanted to write a story could be part of the anthology - is that too naive?



Well, if I get on board, I'll intend to promote it on social media.  I have over 4k followers, many of which are very good about retweeting/reposting.  And some of them have tens of thousands of followers.  Could be you get far more responses than you might be expecting.


----------



## Abernovo (Mar 6, 2017)

You might have more submissions than you realise. Even if the number is low, you want to keep the standard high - otherwise, you'll have have any potential publication associated with poor quality.

If you have no experience, perhaps try talking to a more experienced publisher of anthologies, or those who've been involved in them. There are a few authors and publishers here, but I don't wish to put them forwards without permission. If you want a bit of inspiration/insight, Newcon Press put out an anthology of agricultural futurism a couple of years ago.

With all the work involved, you might also want to look at the date. It takes a while to organise, receive submissions and edit them, arrange distribution, then publicise and publish a book. Not saying it can't be done (have at it!  ), but be aware of the amount of work. 

Like others, I work for money. I'm not mercenary about it, and most of my stuff is not in the public sphere, but I do value my time. As editor/publisher/co-author, you should equally value yours. Look to making any project as professional as possible, and you'll reassure everybody who might be involved, from writers, through editors, to (perhaps most importantly) readers.


----------



## Ihe (Mar 6, 2017)

How about the editing? Will there be any or is it up to the author?


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 6, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Well, if I get on board, I'll intend to promote it on social media.  I have over 4k followers, many of which are very good about retweeting/reposting.  And some of them have tens of thousands of followers.  Could be you get far more responses than you might be expecting.


OK - feeling quite overwhelmed now! How would you (and anyone else following this) suggest doing regarding selection of stories? Create some sort of a "jury"?


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 6, 2017)

Ihe said:


> How about the editing? Will there be any or is it up to the author?


another good question - are you thinking about more than proofreading? Is it possible to hire an editor if I can find some funding?


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 6, 2017)

Abernovo said:


> You might have more submissions than you realise. Even if the number is low, you want to keep the standard high - otherwise, you'll have have any potential publication associated with poor quality.
> 
> If you have no experience, perhaps try talking to a more experienced publisher of anthologies, or those who've been involved in them. There are a few authors and publishers here, but I don't wish to put them forwards without permission. If you want a bit of inspiration/insight, Newcon Press put out an anthology of agricultural futurism a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...



Can only agree with everything you say. 

I would be interested in knowing the business models for other anthologies. Would it be enough to say payment is based on the amount of sales?


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 6, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Well, if I get on board, I'll intend to promote it on social media.  I have over 4k followers, many of which are very good about retweeting/reposting.  And some of them have tens of thousands of followers.  Could be you get far more responses than you might be expecting.



Just to clarify - you expect your followers will also submit stories?


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 6, 2017)

Ihe said:


> How about the editing? Will there be any or is it up to the author?



I like Inklings Press idea - letting the authors read/check each other's work.  Worked out great!


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 6, 2017)

Tanja Bisgaard said:


> OK - feeling quite overwhelmed now! How would you (and anyone else following this) suggest doing regarding selection of stories? Create some sort of a "jury"?



I'd say you should decide, since you'll be the anthology editor.


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 6, 2017)

Tanja Bisgaard said:


> Just to clarify - you expect your followers will also submit stories?



Over half my followers are authors.


----------



## Serendipity (Mar 6, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> I like Inklings Press idea - letting the authors read/check each other's work.  Worked out great!



Whilst it cuts down the work for the 'Edit Central', there is still the need to push the stories into the same style for which a style sheet may help. 'Edit Central' will still have to do the final check-through.

If (and it is a great big IF) I decide to join in, I pity anyone whose story I'm given to edit. I seem to grow fangs and claws for ripping the writing apart - it's a kind of Jekyll and Hyde syndrome. On the plus side, other authors have (after very heavy doses of chocolate) been appreciative of my input.

So what I'm saying is 'Edit Central' would also have to act as arbiter in difficult situations.


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 6, 2017)

Serendipity said:


> 'Edit Central' will still have to do the final check-through.



True.  The early edits done by the authors are an assist that worked well at Inklings.  That, of course, doesn't guarantee success elsewhere.


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 6, 2017)

Serendipity said:


> I pity anyone whose story I'm given to edit.



~Shivers... knees knocking~


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone so far. I will have a think about all this, and get back to you in a day or two with a more concrete suggestion for how to do it


----------



## Ihe (Mar 6, 2017)

How many stories will be in the final version? How is it decided which ones make it?


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 6, 2017)

Ihe said:


> How many stories will be in the final version? How is it decided which ones make it?


I am thinking anything between 8-15 stories. And as I said earlier - I did not expect to have "too many" stories to chose from! So let me have a think about all the great feedback/input/questions/comments from you all, and I will get back with something in a day or two.


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 7, 2017)

Dear everyone following this thread - I have tried to describe in more detail how I imagine such an anthology could be created. Again - all comments, ideas, etc welcome - and please do point out any pitfalls! (Sorry about the length...)

*How to do it*

_Partnership model:_ I would like to propose a partnership model where a group of authors go together and write 1-2 stories each. In other words, each author decides what story to write for the anthology – it will not be my decision.
I am not too worried about the stories being different in style etc – because I think that is what makes this type of anthology interesting. I hope other authors also will see it as an opportunity to be promoted via the other authors’ channels – creating a marketing opportunity for everyone involved.

_Rights_: We all have the same rights, and we all share the proceedings from sales equally. (Something similar to this compilation A Killer Thriller Collection - Eight The Hard Way (Mystery Thriller Suspense) eBook: Nick Stephenson, Ryan King, Kay Hadashi, Alan McDermott, Micheal Maxwell, R.S. Guthrie, Robert Swartwood, D. D. VanDyke: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store rights can be seen on the first page.)

_Number of stories_: It would be great with around 10 stories – so if we are 10 authors one story each, or if we are 5 authors 2 stories each. If we end up with a number in-between we will have to figure out how we do it.

_Proposed story length_: 3,000 – 6,000 words for each short story. But this can be discussed.

_Setting_: The world in 2047 where the focus is on what has happened regarding the climate and environmental challenges we face today. Topics might be (not an exhaustive list):

·      A warmer world due to greenhouse gas emission – leading to the melting of the icecaps and thereby an increase in ocean levels
·      Pollution due to CO2, chemicals, plastics, other waste etc.
·      Acidic oceans leading to changes in marine life etc.
·      Other effects on biodiversity, wildlife, plants
·      What solution are being made – how has already been accomplished – what else needs to be solved for the people to have a “good” life?

Other issues (social, labour, etc.) can also be included to create a credible universe for the story.

_Before committing_: Since I am an unknown author, I would be happy to send potential author partners one of my short stories if they want to read it before they decide whether they want to commit or not.

_Editing and proof reading_: We team up in pairs and help each other.

_Business model_: I will take on the responsibility of “project manager” - making sure everyone keeps their deadlines, compile the short stories into one book, create an e-book (I hope I can get some advice on how to do that).

I do not have any money to pay anyone upfront, but I will try to get some funding from e.g. an NGO that works within the sustainability area. I suppose funding will be for managing the process, costs of setting up e-book and making a front page. We find a fair price for the book, and everyone gets an equal share.
And we also need to decide whether to print the book or not – I could ask for funding for that, too. But I am not sure how the logistics would work, though.
Even if do not get funding, I am still willing to do the work. Hopefully there will not be too many costs involved other than my time.

_Marketing: _We can all use our existing reader base. Mine is not very big I am afraid, but I will reach out to my professional network who all work within the sustainability area, and see if the book can be promoted during conferences and similar events. For those occasions print versions might be useful.

_Timeline_: First drafts ready by 1 June. Edits done by 1 July.
I do not have any experience in putting together an e-book, but hope it can be done by 1 September. (I suppose we also have to get a cover made – is that something we can do on our own – e.g. using Canva?)


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2017)

A few thoughts:

1) LEGAL -  I would strongly recommend that you consult a lawyer in this market area to ensure that you get a proper legal contract drawn up for this project. Whilst consultation to find  a suitable lawyer might be free or cheap; the actual legal work will cost and be a key initial investment.
It not only protects yourself, but everyone else who signs up to this idea. It's also important to have it in place and ready before you start otherwise things could get messy and complicated.

2) Expertise - its a little concerning that, as the project leader, you've not really got the experience in publishing to take this project through to completion. Whilst I'm all for start-ups (and everyone has to start somewhere); I think that you need to read up and be on the ball. Furthermore you need to project that to those you're advertising this concept too. Otherwise its a neat idea, but without any real experience and without already having a game plan written out; you will likely flounder. Or if you make it through to publication it will be a rollercoaster of delays and nightmares (that's not a knock on you at all; but rather the practical realities that all projects have problems; being behind and always having to catch up with the problems easily creates more).

3) Turn around - considering that you have little capital to invest into this and thus cannot (likely) hire expertise at every level to oversea and run things; you are giving yourself a very tight deadline to work to. It's already March and you're wanting stories written by mid-year; then edited in a month. I understand your desire to publish during this key year, however I would also argue that the year in itself is not all "that" notable outside of a very niche group of people. As a result I think you can easily get away with extending deadlines and even releasing next year. I think that would be far preferable (and might be the only realistic course of action) rather than pushing things and rushing the whole process. 
That your marketing plan is currently to use existing fanbases of your authors already suggests that a delay to another date shouldn't be a problem. You're not tied to this year. 

4) Finance - I'd honestly be very surprised if you could gain NGO finance for this. At present you've not even really got enough to get Kickstarter or similar backing in any form; let alone approaching professional companies for finance. That you've also not got a full handle on the process of publishing it also suggests that you've not even got a ballpark idea of how much this project could cost. 
It's very hard to get books financed for publication - very hard. It's near impossible when you're an unknown name in the market. Bodies with access to finance would be far more likely to turn over money to an author/editor with a string of successful publications under their belt already. You "MIGHT" get support this way if you can get a notable author or editor to take part in this; but I wouldn't rely on it. Also any author considering offering their influence for such would have the risk that, should this project fail, it would be their name and reputation harmed as well. 
You also have to consider that any body funding such a project would expect profits from it to be a return to them or their cause. As a result there'd be an investor on board who'd want a slice of the pie that you and the other authors are already sharing. Some groups might even want all profits to be a donation (ergo each author is donating rather than being paid for services). 


I don't want to be a downer, but at present it feels like you've got the makings of an idea without the expertise to actually bring it through to completion. I feel as if you've got enough energy to collect together a selection of stories from authors in an informal manner; but actually making a professional proper publication is out of reach at present.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 7, 2017)

Quality is my big concern. I publish nothing without a copy edit - even after using a very able writing group'a feedback. Without that final edit, I'd be out. I might be flexible in payment - but not about what goes out under my name.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2017)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Quality is my big concern. I publish nothing without a copy edit - even after using a very able writing group'a feedback. Without that final edit, I'd be out. I might be flexible in payment - but not about what goes out under my name.



With anthologies you also have to consider that its not just the quality of your writing but of all the writing. Whilst each story is its own entity they will all be judged, roughly, together by the reader. So if there's a few in there which are poorly edited that will instantly reflect badly on the rest, even if they are otherwise fine.


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 8, 2017)

OK. Thanks everyone. Very much appreciated to have you to test my idea on! I do believe in trying. I will go work on another idea instead


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Mar 8, 2017)

On a more positive note - I will investigate the opportunities for funding before giving the idea up entirely. How much does a professional editor cost? and what other services would I need to finance - ideas on the figures for that?


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Apr 27, 2017)

UPDATE: I have now got 10 authors together for the anthology, so if anyone else would like to join, the deadline is May 1. We are mainly a group of new authors, although some have been pubslished. Send me a PM if you want to join us!


----------



## johnnyjet (Sep 13, 2017)

I thought I'd post an update on this project since Tanja hasn't posted for a while.

I am one of the authors who joined this project since the idea intrigued me.  Tanja has been moving forward with this project full steam ahead.  I'm impressed by her persistence and resourcefulness.  Read all about it on the web page Home and crowdfunding page https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/...ure/x/11034069?fref=gc&dti=1831937027061069#/.


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2017)

I'll Tweet about this project for you if that helps from @GreenGymPenge. Give me ten minutes or so.
Edit: Penge Green Gym on Twitter


----------



## johnnyjet (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks, @Dave!


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Sep 13, 2017)

Dave said:


> I'll Tweet about this project for you if that helps from @GreenGymPenge. Give me ten minutes or so.
> Edit: Penge Green Gym on Twitter



BIG THANK YOU!


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Sep 13, 2017)

johnnyjet said:


> I thought I'd post an update on this project since Tanja hasn't posted for a while.
> 
> I am one of the authors who joined this project since the idea intrigued me.  Tanja has been moving forward with this project full steam ahead.  I'm impressed by her persistence and resourcefulness.  Read all about it on the web page Home and crowdfunding page https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/...ure/x/11034069?fref=gc&dti=1831937027061069#/.



THANKS @johnnyjet 
Happy to have you onboard


----------



## johnnyjet (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm happy to announce I'm part of a group of authors from around the world participating in @Tanja Bisgaard's anthology of eco-fiction called *2047: Short Stories from Our Common Future* -- stories written to create awareness about pollution, excessive resource use, and climate change.  It is available at Amazon as a Kindle Edition now and in a print edition soon.  Check it out here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077T7BZ56/?tag=id2100-20 or here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B077T7BZ56/?tag=brite-21.


----------



## johnnyjet (Dec 1, 2017)

The anthology can be found on Amazon, Barnes and Noble, Kobo, iBooks, Nook and a few other platforms as an ebook. In a couple of days the book will also be available in printed version.

If anybody would like to review it on their blog or website, let us know.


----------



## johnnyjet (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm proud that this anthology edited by @Tanja Bisgaard (which has my story "Driftplastic" in it) has been nominated for Best Climate Solutions 2018 in the category of Education and Media.

2047 Short Stories from Our Common Future - Best Climate Solutions


----------

